
College Student? Incorporate with Stripe for $50 - joshdance
https://twitter.com/atlas/status/1125796826983030785
======
StudentStuff
Beware of the extensive Restricted Businesses section:
[https://stripe.com/restricted-businesses](https://stripe.com/restricted-
businesses)

